# No manual



## bear1butt1 (Jan 13, 2018)

I traded for a terraplane td 38 low hrs but have no ideal on the switches. All letters have faded. Does any one know much bout this tractor? Thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Don't know much about them at all. I think they are manufactured by DongFeng.


----------



## bear1butt1 (Jan 13, 2018)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum! Don't know much about them at all. I think they are manufactured by DongFeng.


Yes they r .im trying to find out which switch does what,wiring on rear lites been rigged so i may rewire it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------

